# Nitecore E-Liquid Mixer NFF01



## Moerse Rooikat (5/1/18)

is there anybody using this. would like to know if it works before I get it. 
and how does it work work like 1u = 1 week?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/1/18)

is there no one using this


----------



## zadiac (6/1/18)

I know a guy, but he's not stoked about it. He says the magnets are weak.


----------



## Captain Chaos (11/1/18)

I considered one, but I the price doesn't justify the small quantity of juice I mix.


----------



## Pierre Diedericks (17/1/18)

The Magnets are okayish , the only problem with the magnets that you get with, is that they are not wide enough, it stirs perfect with a 30ml, the moment you start stirring 60ml and above it takes forever to actually stir the mixture cause of the height of the bottles.


----------



## stevie g (17/1/18)

It needs a wide bottom beaker, narrow tall beakers don't stir well.

It's strictly for small batch mixes up to 80 millilitre max in my case.

Works well if you make a lot of samples

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pierre Diedericks (17/1/18)

stevie g said:


> It needs a wide bottom beaker, narrow tall beakers don't stir well.
> 
> It's strictly for small batch mixes up to 80 millilitre max in my case.
> 
> Works well if you make a lot of samples



I agree , works perfect for samples !


----------



## Stosta (17/1/18)

stevie g said:


> It needs a wide bottom beaker, narrow tall beakers don't stir well.
> 
> It's strictly for small batch mixes up to 80 millilitre max in my case.
> 
> Works well if you make a lot of samples





Pierre Diedericks said:


> I agree , works perfect for samples !



Well if you guys are looking for a reason to mix up samples...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Well if you guys are looking for a reason to mix up samples...


You want samples? I’ve got plenty and gonna be mixing month end so I’ll swing some your way no problem dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> You want samples? I’ve got plenty and gonna be mixing month end so I’ll swing some your way no problem dude.


I've actually got more juice than I know what to do with! But I'm always keen for a meet-up and juice tasting!

And if @Moerse Rooikat decides to get one of these to mix up some samples I'll have to visit him too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I've actually got more juice than I know what to do with! But I'm always keen for a meet-up and juice tasting!
> 
> And if @Moerse Rooikat decides to get one of these to mix up some samples I'll have to visit him too!


Throw in a coffee and I’m there!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Throw in a coffee and I’m there!!!


so were is the next testing tasting meet up. i would rather get r1000 of concentrate right now then the mixer.


----------

